# i cloud



## K4V33N (Jul 11, 2018)

Is it possible to unlock locked i cloud? I  d'ont know also the apple id......So what should i do? (the phone belongs to my cuisine and he is in foreign country now )


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2018)

Call your "cuisine."


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2018)

Account holder holds the keys to unlocking this account
its their responsibility to unlock
Asking Advice on how to unlock someone else account is tantamount to a hacking attempt
1. Illegal
2. against the TPU Rules.
3. thread reported for moderation


----------



## HammerON (Jul 11, 2018)

Thread closed.  Please contact management if you feel this thread should remain open.


----------

